# CTRL Z Problem



## Roger Bey (Apr 30, 2017)

I have CC 2015.8 and Windows 10.  Problem:  Sometimes (maybe once in 200) when I try to undo an edit, CTRL Z, the edit remains and LR switches from the Develop to the Library module with a message that says undoing module change.  Any ideas as to why and how to fix it?


----------



## clee01l (May 1, 2017)

{Cntrl}{Z} is a short cut to the "Undo" command.  The last instruction that gets undone is the last instruction given for the window that "has Focus"  If you switch modules from Library to Develop and then issue {Cntrl}{Z}, the last instruction to LR was "Library to Develop"  and "UnDo" switches you back to the Library.     If you switch modules from Library to Develop and then enter the Develop slider panel and make an adjustment.  If you then click outside of the Develop Panel, the Develop Panel has lost focus and "UnDo" in no longer active in the Develop panel. So, When you issue {Cntrl}{Z}, "UnDo" switches you back to the Library.


----------



## seagull (May 31, 2017)

I also have the issue of intermittent problems with ctrl+z - sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. For me, it's definitely a problem with the keyboard shortcut  because I can undo the last processing step by choosing "undo" under "edit" in the toolbar.
Since I do a lot of experimenting with my edits, going to the toolbar wastes a lot of time.
Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## davidedric (May 31, 2017)

You can always click on the previous (or whichever) step in the History panel.

Dave


----------



## clee01l (May 31, 2017)

In writing Windows programs, there is a concept called "Has focus".  {Cntl}{Z} acts with this concept.  If you are in the part of the active window that the history steps are included, then  {Cntl}{Z} will behave as {Undo}.   If have clicked in the Develop panel or anywhere else, the {Undo} will undo what ever the last process was in that panel.


----------



## seagull (May 31, 2017)

davidedric said:


> You can always click on the previous (or whichever) step in the History panel.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave. Yes I know that but I'm working on a 13" laptop screen and I'm usually way up in the presets trying things out. To get to the history I have to scroll way down going back & forth - hence I prefer using the shortcut.


----------

